# new 10 gallon tank



## jerzeepunk79 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to be starting a new 10 gallon freshwater tank within the next week or so, and I was wondering how many plants I should start with. 

I will be getting 6 neon tetras and I've read that they like shaded tanks.

Thanks.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

depends on the plants.
if you get something slow growing like java fern and anubias get a couple each. Anyway you can add a couple now and if you think you need more you can alway add them. both like to be tied to a rock or log and so you can move them around the tank easily. They are also a lower light plant. 
Stay away from high light fast and tall growers light vals and swords, until you get a bigger tank


----------

